# CPC-A seeking an Externship



## Chuana (Jan 11, 2010)

I finished the AAPC on-line training course November 2009 and passed the National Certification exam on 12/12/09.I have been working in the healthcare field as a medical biller and billing coordinator for a number of years. My goal is to obtain a coding position but I need to get some real life hands-on experience.


----------



## Natalie Chin (Feb 18, 2010)

*Project Xtern*

Congratulations!

AAPC has a program called Project Xtern, where newly certified coders can get field experience.  

Go to AAPC's website, and log into your account. Under the Job tab, click on Get Experience (Project Xtern). Click the Locate an Xtern Site button. Enter your state, and view sites in your area!


----------



## ealasaid76 (Feb 25, 2010)

*What about all of us who can't do Project Xtern...?*

I'm working as a biller and will be taking the CPC exam on 03.13.10.  

I have an externship of sorts, but it's more billing than coding.

How would I get this experience?  I don't want to quit my current job.  Will there be any employers that will take people on that still have their CPC-A?

Meegan


----------

